# feel liver a bit swollen



## jeb (Nov 7, 2004)

bros,
what do you all take for the liver besides milk thisle, right now I feel my liver swollen, the reason I think I put a lot of strain to it was because of the high doses I took of femara and i've read that is toxic in high doses, besides that I was taking 100 80 80 then 60 of nolva like for two weeks for my gyno symptoms, thank God it stopped but now I got this weird feeling in my liver not pain but like if it's swollen. I'm taking milk thistle though but is there anything else more effective than the milk thistle???????? before my cycle I took blood work to check my enzimes and everything look ok but that was before my previous cycle. (test500,eq400,winnie50mg(4w) 4 20wks) 
test is toxic "low" exept in mega doses right? how toxic is it with 500mg a wk?? do you all know? N E SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Viktor (Nov 7, 2004)

i use liv-52


----------



## Mudge (Nov 7, 2004)

Femera doesn't hit the liver but it can hit your cholesterol.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 8, 2004)

How do you feel your liver is enlarged??


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 8, 2004)

I am interested in your method to feel your liver swelling? I didn't even know a liver swelled. I've heard of sharp pains in the liver.


----------



## jeb (Nov 8, 2004)

yeah I feel like short of breath and I was feeling like little pinches in my liver area, but now i just feel a little bit swollen I think it's going down, when I would take dbol then to finish my cycle I would take winnie I would feel the same think but without the pinches, I would take milk thisle  and with in 4 days I would be back to normal without some sort of discomfort that's why orals are out of my cycles now.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Nov 8, 2004)

OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeb (Nov 14, 2004)

UPDATE GUYS:

I went to the doc and got myself checked with a hepatic blood test for my liver, and cholesterol. My liver was prefectly fine

Bili.Dir.........0.47 mg/dl            (normal 0.2-0.5)
Bili.Ind..........0.11
Bili.tot...........0.58 mg/dl          (normal 0.5-1.0)
T.G.O............21 ui/ml              (normal 8-35 )
T.G.P. ...........28ui/ml              (normal 5-40)
Fosf.Alcal........123 u/lt             (normal 100-290)

Cholesterol......225mg/dl            (normal 130-200)
Triglycerid........155mg/dl           (normal 35-165)

Mudge was right the femara put my cholesterol through the roof as you can see.  well nothing major, it was just that my large intestine was swollen, the large intestine runs like a "n" shape and it passes under the liver where more or less where your ribs are at, that's why I would feel like pinches and swollen.


----------

